
Social distancing: Why every day matters for Covid-19 - lubujackson
https://miro.medium.com/max/8212/1*4kOJv8hmd5VFPcBL1mywsw.png
======
lubujackson
The most important chart from this incredible analysis:
[https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-act-today-or-
peop...](https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-act-today-or-people-will-
die-f4d3d9cd99ca)

